# NEC 2011 index by Tom Henry and NEC 2011 Tabbing



## Aerofrank (Mar 22, 2012)

To Whom It May Concern:

Need imformation on whether Tom Henry's "NEC 2011 Index" is worthwhile purchasing for the Electrical Power PE exam, as well as tabbing the NEC 2011. I have the NEC 2011 for the exam;however can anyone recommend a good source for obtaining the best NEC tabs. Your response will be greatly appreciated. Thank you for your time and patience.

AeroFrank


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 22, 2012)

I've heard others mention good things about and recommend the NEC tabs from Mike Holt. As for Tom Henry's "NEC 2011 Index", I am not familiar with that so I am not sure if it would be worthwhile. Hope that helps.


----------



## chaosiscash (Mar 22, 2012)

I don't have a tabbed book, but like knight1fox3 I've heard good things about Mike Holt's. FWIW, I wouldn't worry about tabs for the exam. For the number of code questions you'll have, if you've used the code at all, the tabs won't really save you that much time.


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Mar 22, 2012)

chaosiscash said:


> I don't have a tabbed book, but like knight1fox3 I've heard good things about Mike Holt's. FWIW, I wouldn't worry about tabs for the exam. For the number of code questions you'll have, if you've used the code at all, the tabs won't really save you that much time.


I totally desagree about not having the tabs...some questions are hard to find and tabs really help me...i bought the standard NEC tabs is just 11 bucks


----------



## knd107 (Mar 22, 2012)

you have to have the tabs if not for the exam then for professional usage before and after the exam. why wouldn't you tab the NEC AND all of your reference materials....

if you think its too time consuming to tab your references then that could be justified but spending $11-$15 and sticking on pre-printed tabs is next to nothing. i would find it valuable even if I was able to quickly answer only one question and not have to rely on my own memory.

anyway, i have the DELMAR EZ Tabs (color coded) (2011 NEC) and the Mike Holt ones (2008 NEC). They are both pretty good and seem to be made of the same material.

Mike Holt

+Double Sided

EZ Tabs

+Color Coded by Chapter

+Additional Article Tabs then Mike Holt has

I think they were both less than $15. EZ tabs were $13. I just got those but I used the Mike Holt ones for the exam. They were more than good enough.

FYI, I got them from amazon. free shipping. Also, just tabbed my 2011 NEC and it took less than 15 minutes.

Also, table 310.15(B(16) is located in the wrong order. its located before Table 310.15(B(2)(a) and Table 310.15(B(3) but is suppose to be afterwards. Some of the articles tabs are on the same page on the paperback NEC but might be on separate pages in the handbook.


----------



## chaosiscash (Mar 23, 2012)

To each their own, it was just my opinion. I use the code all the time, just never saw the point in the tabs. Good luck on the exam.


----------

